# Doesn't like mealworms?



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I've been trying to get my hedgehog Oscar to eat mealworms the past couple days and he'll sniff at them, but that's about it. I tried one at first, and then knowing from here that some hedgehogs won't try them unless there's a lot there, I put another one by him. So far I've only put two by him, and he'll sort of sniff them now, but then he just walks right by them/over them. Can I just put the whole container of mealworms into his food dish at night and see if he'll take interest in them then? Or should I just leave him be and stop trying to push the mealworms? I know hedgehogs will like one food one day and not like it the next, so maybe this is just one of those things? Also do you only introduce one treat at a time? Like tonight I was thinking about introducing Oscar to banana and some other fruit (haven't decided which yet) to him at the same time? Or should I do banana tonight and the other fruit tomorrow? :0


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Try leaving a mealworm (only one or two, don't leave the entire container) in a bowl in his cage overnight. Sometimes they'll try new things under the cover of darkness without a human watching them hopefully. :lol: Some hedgehogs just don't like insects too, weirdly enough. You could also try crickets, and if you don't like the idea of them hopping around and getting loose, you can just buy a bag, and stick them in the freezer. Then just keep them in the freezer, and you can take them out as you feed them, maybe thaw them in the fridge. I know MissC thaws hers in the fridge before feeding, I've just taken them out when I'm getting Lily's other foods ready and never had a problem with that. As you said, sometimes it just depends on their mood, so maybe if he doesn't try mealworms now, try again in a few weeks or a month. 

You should only introduce one new food at a time, so if there's an allergic reaction or anything, you know which food it was to. Going slowly with food introductions will also help prevent an upset stomach due to too many new things.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't have much to offer in the way of advice, but I can say this: Regina hates mealworms. She won't go near them. She just ignores them. I've tried many times, and ended up throwing out most of the container. The one time (I think it was the first time) I tried to give her one, she kind of chewed it, and then kind of just let it fall out of her mouth like it tasted awful and she was saying "BLEGH." She left it there and didn't touch it again. I haven't tried crickets yet (I have to get over the heebie-jeebies with the jumping around--gross--freezing them is a good idea!), but she ignored the banana I tried to give her too. She did nibble at the plain chicken I tried, so I don't know... I guess hedgies are just as picky as little kids when it comes to food!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Thank you both for replying ! I've left two mealworms in his food dish the past couple nights, but he hasn't touched them. I think I'll move onto crickets and try again with the mealies in a few weeks.



> I tried to give her one, she kind of chewed it, and then kind of just let it fall out of her mouth like it tasted awful and she was saying "BLEGH." She left it there and didn't touch it again.


I know what you mean. Oscar did that last night to some Innova dog kibble I tried feeding him, he just wasn't having it :lol: Good luck in getting over the heebie-jeebies to feed Regina crickets!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

If it makes a difference, Daisy has lived with me the past 9 months, but the first 1.5 years of her life, her previous mom gave her mealies a few times with no success. The first time I offered Daisy a mealie she inhaled it. She hoovers up every one I give her now. 

Perhaps some hedgies tastebuds mature as they age? 

Just make sure you give her "good" mealies. I noticed many of the containers I've gotten of mealies, some of them are dead and bad. If they are black or green and not moving... they aren't good for hedgie. Although I only use the live ones, so I don't know about the dried or freezedried ones.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

zorropirate said:


> If it makes a difference, Daisy has lived with me the past 9 months, but the first 1.5 years of her life, her previous mom gave her mealies a few times with no success. The first time I offered Daisy a mealie she inhaled it. She hoovers up every one I give her now.
> 
> Perhaps some hedgies tastebuds mature as they age?
> 
> Just make sure you give her "good" mealies. I noticed many of the containers I've gotten of mealies, some of them are dead and bad. If they are black or green and not moving... they aren't good for hedgie. Although I only use the live ones, so I don't know about the dried or freezedried ones.


Thanks for the advice Zorropirate . I checked the batch of live mealies I bought before I put them in the fridge. They're all alive and kickin' as far as I can tell.


----------

